# Moca Issues with Xfinity



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I just bought a Roamio Plus and have followed many of the threads here regarding moca connections and I am still having issues. I have my Xfinity voice modem in my office and it is connected to an Apple Airport Base Station. Here is how I have the connections:

Wall - Splitter (2GHz) - One end into Actiontec Moca Adapter - The other end from Moca adapter to modem.

I have power cycled everything and I continue to get C33 errors. The Roamio is in the living room connected straight to the wall and I wondering if this is the issue. Moca is enabled on this device.

I am ready to give up and return the Actiontec adapters but I think this is an user error so I figured I would ask here.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a little confused by your description.

After the splitter , one leg goes to the moca adapter. Where does the other leg of he splitter go?

From your description it seems you then take the output coax jack of the moca and hook that to your modem.

It should probably be that the other leg of the splitter is connected directly to your cable modem.

Also, do you have the ethernet jack on the moca adapter connected? That needs to be connected otherwise there is no internet to share.


----------



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

AdamNJ said:


> I'm a little confused by your description.
> 
> After the splitter , one leg goes to the moca adapter. Where does the other leg of he splitter go?
> 
> ...


Sorry. From the splitter, one end is going into the COAX Input on the moca adapter and I have another COAX cable going from COAX Out on the moca adapter to the modem. And yes, I have the ethernet cable going from the moca adapter to my Airport Base Station.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

aparikh said:


> Sorry. From the splitter, one end is going into the COAX Input on the moca adapter and I have another COAX cable going from COAX Out on the moca adapter to the modem. And yes, I have the ethernet cable going from the moca adapter to my Airport Base Station.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.


try not having the moca adapter coax out go to your cable modem.

splitter direct to cable modem

I know this diagram from tivo shows what you currently have, but try what i said if you can.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I just reread your original post. You have a Roamio Plus, which has a MOCA bridge built in. Do you have wired ethernet available at the location of the Roamio? If so, there is no reason for the separate MOCA adapter.


----------



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

AdamNJ said:


> try not having the moca adapter coax out go to your cable modem.
> 
> splitter direct to cable modem
> 
> I know this diagram from tivo shows what you currently have, but try what i said if you can.


Thanks. Just tried that as well and still getting the C33 error. On the Actiontec, is the COAX LED supposed to be on? Mine is off and has stayed off no matter what I tried. I even tried removing the splitter from the equation and still a no go.

Thanks again


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The coax light should be solid green. Could be a borked adapter. Sounds like you had the right configuration going... 

Is the splitter 1000MHz (1GHz) or higher?


----------



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

AdamNJ said:


> I just reread your original post. You have a Roamio Plus, which has a MOCA bridge built in. Do you have wired ethernet available at the location of the Roamio? If so, there is no reason for the separate MOCA adapter.


I do not which is why I have to resort to this.

Thanks


----------



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The coax light should be solid green. Could be a borked adapter. Sounds like you had the right configuration going...
> 
> Is the splitter 1000MHz (1GHz) or higher?


The splitter is 2GHz. I think the adapter(s) are ok. I tried both in the kit and they both have the same behavior. I'll just stick to wireless for now. Hopefully it isn't the Tivo.

Thanks


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Please respond to post #5.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

aparikh said:


> I do not which is why I have to resort to this.
> 
> Thanks


He did.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

aparikh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just bought a Roamio Plus and have followed many of the threads here regarding moca connections and I am still having issues. I have my Xfinity voice modem in my office and it is connected to an Apple Airport Base Station. Here is how I have the connections:
> 
> ...


At my house the cable that comes from the street is split in the box outside and one side goes up to the office with the cable modem. The other side goes to an amplifier. Your setup would probably not work with this since the amplifier blocks the moca signal from the adapter in the office. So check if you have an amplifier outside. If so, I can tell you how I got around this problem.


----------



## aparikh (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I am giving up and returning the Moca adapters and will just stick to wireless. Thanks!


----------

